
Pictures of the Cambridge Mathematical Laboratory from the Early 1970s - fanf2
https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/
======
nsajko
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Department_of_Computer_Science...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Department_of_Computer_Science_and_Technology,_University_of_Cambridge)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_(1963_computer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_\(1963_computer\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_System/370_Model_165](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_System/370_Model_165)

~~~
fanf2
Good links, thanks! The IBM was known as Phoenix
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_(computer)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_\(computer\))

I spotted Maurice Wilkes (middle person in the top two of
[https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/...](https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/ibm370-open.html))
and I might be wrong about David Wheeler (top of
[https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/...](https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/titan-
close.html)) and Roger Needham (top of
[https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/...](https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/lab-
people1.html))

~~~
limbicsystem
And I was delighted to discover that Phoenix, which happened to be my first
ever email server, ended up here:
[http://www.computermuseum.org.uk/](http://www.computermuseum.org.uk/)

Along with lots of other cool things including possibly the first Sun
workstation. Worth a visit.

------
neilv
The link text is "The Titan broken for scrap" \-- how much was preserved?
[https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/...](https://www.cs.kent.ac.uk/people/staff/pfl/photos/cambridge/titan-
break.html)

------
spsrich2
Awesome. Reminds me of turning on the TV in the 70s on Saturday morning and
seeing Open University programmes.

